# Hedgie back massages



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is a personality traits or if my Alice is a fan of spa massages. When she cuddles in her sleeping bag on me, she loves having her back gently rubbed. At first I thought it was a fluke, but now I've done it a few times and she leans into the rubbing. Anyone else's hoglet show this behaviour?


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Agatha loves being pet too  At first she didn't like it at all when we were near her face, now she even closes her eyes and let's me scratch behind her ear. I think our hedgies are just very friendly


----------



## summer (Jan 31, 2012)

wow i found this out a few weeks ago with aurora she likes to sit on my knee on a blanket and she is usually spiked up as she is a huffy one so i started to stroke her quills down her back from her head and found she liked it and she also moved liked she was ticklish
then i found she liked gentle circular rubbing on top of her quills near the middle of her back and her quills would go down also if she is balled up and on her bottom and i gently rub her quills she sticks her little legs out, but any sudden movements she balls back up
the other 2 hiroshi and belle dont seem to like it xx


----------

